# I have a New Passion!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I just bought an Adult Air Rifle and a new Pup, took them both to the woods this Morning and this is the result!

I havent taken a Sqirrel with an air rifle since I was a Kid!

I am afraid I started a new addiction quite by accident!
The gun is a .22 Crossman Nitro and Plenty Deadly on Squirrel and Cheap to shoot Too!

What is your take, Have You tried one of the New Air Rifles yet? How do ya Like it?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure how the Pup Picture posted twice, But Dont judge him by this Picture!! LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool... Congrats on the new pup Richard, what is his name ? Nice shooting withthe new toy too. I haven't tried one YET, a friend uses his to shoot pigeons and it does quite well on them.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had fits getting the Scope Set but once it was it is pretty darn accurate out to about 30 or so yards! I have not shot it past that as I figure that is about its limit, with the right ammo this thing is supposed to shoot a .22 cal pellet at near 1000 ft/sec

Buck is the pups name as I would like to make him a tracking dog but i would not mind a Squirrel dog, I havent seen too many Beagle Squirrel dogs but it is not unhreard of. The ole Timers didnt switch dogs when they went to the woods so Why should I? I thought I would give him a shot he went pretty crazy over this Squirrel. I had to pen him up to get the picture of the squirrel and the gun LOL!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Buck looks like a lovely little chap!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gotta love them beagles, but they sure are the most stuborn dam dogs around. I love em though when they are doing thier thing. I am not sure about the rabbit, squrrel dog though. Might be on a circle with a rabbit and then see a squirrel ? Either way my experience is...they do what they want and you follow and hunt with them, not the other way around.

Bottom line they are the bomb !

So how much does that air rifle run ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> So how much does that air rifle run ?


Got google ?

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADBS_enUS321US324&q=crosman+nitro&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9952972536824926300&sa=X&ei=kdGxTq6cB6iDsgK_9b2mAQ&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAw#


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Got it...good price on a good gun, might have to order one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the new toy and new addition, looks like Buck has the life of Riley, and wore out.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Trust me he is spoiled already!! I got the gun at Walmart cheaper than anywhere else I found! Exact same gun was about a hundred more at other stores, Kinda made me think they screwed up the pricing but hey I am not complaining!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I will check in the morning.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I see on Don's Post there are some Cheaper Places to get one but we dont have any of those stores here other than WM and you have to be careful ordering on line due to Shipping Costs!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Buck looks a little tuckered out. I bought this air rifle a couple of years ago. It is definitely not Ralphie's Red Ryder Carbine with a compass in the stock. Stoeger X10 .177 caliber.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful pup Richard. mine are all older but I sure do miss having one around. Except the chewing, peeing in the house, running away... LOL Keep us updated !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Bones he stays in a pen more than he stays in the house but we are trying to teach him house manners before the cold weather comes in for real! He dont run away alll up under your feet but he keeps his nose to the ground! He was actually smelling the ground big time and wagging his tail bigtime when I spotted the squirrel and shot it! When it fell and I picked it up he was like Oh Boy a New Toy!! He Went Nuts!! It was pretty cool watching him go after his first game aminal LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Buck looks a little tuckered out. I bought this air rifle a couple of years ago. It is definitely not Ralphie's Red Ryder Carbine with a compass in the stock. Stoeger X10 .177 caliber.


I like the Looks of that Stoeger Man! Looking at a Stoeger over and under 12 guage for Sporting Clays Myself!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Stoeger is an under appreciated brand. You don't here much of them around here. I started seeing and reading about them online and they seem to be a quality gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Buck looks a little tuckered out. I bought this air rifle a couple of years ago. It is definitely not Ralphie's Red Ryder Carbine with a compass in the stock. Stoeger X10 .177 caliber.


You be carefull you don't put your eye out with that thing young man !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look out Danny--- mother has spoken.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Bones he stays in a pen more than he stays in the house but we are trying to teach him house manners before the cold weather comes in for real! He dont run away alll up under your feet but he keeps his nose to the ground! He was actually smelling the ground big time and wagging his tail bigtime when I spotted the squirrel and shot it! When it fell and I picked it up he was like Oh Boy a New Toy!! He Went Nuts!! It was pretty cool watching him go after his first game aminal LOL


Allowing him to have fun with that squirrel gives him the green light to find the next. He may just give you the partner you are looking for. Best of luck and just have fun with him.


----------

